# White fungas causing delerium?



## dancexonxwater (Aug 23, 2009)

I realize that I've noticed this too late, and my chances are slim. I've put in some stresscoat and a few drops of prevent-ich which prevents harmful dinoflagellites and stuff from harming the fish when theyre under stress...

Stats: 10 gallon tank, freshwater, been set up for almost a year, three platies, one baby platy (three months ish), temp = 78F

History: One of my Platys has a white mark on the side under the fin. It's not the one I expected to go first...and I'm upset I didn't notice it early (but..finals week...haha..). About a month ago one of my other platys was having a problem with raised scales. I left it untreated since the fish store I went to said the price of the medicine is just not worth it. My fish actually recovered with no treatment. By recovered I mean started acting normally, the scales are still raised. 

Current Issue: Sunburst platy has clear infection or disease. Only lays on bottom , when it tries to swim,w ithein a few seconds itll chose to dive headfirst..pretty fast too..into the ground and lay there again. =/ I took a picture. I understand that I'll lose the lil fella..which is upsetting, but I'm more ocncerned about why my tank has been getting so many infectous diseases, whether these are contagious or not, and whether its just sort of common for this type of thing to happen.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

poor fishy!
What are your water stats? how often do you clean and what do you do?


----------



## dancexonxwater (Aug 23, 2009)

Ammonia, nitrates, etc, are fine. Temp is about 78. I clean it once every other week. By clean, i do a water change and take off any algae..rinse off the plastic plants..


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

don't be too clean or you can reduce the good bacteria.
All surfaces in the tank hold bacteria that you need. I initially made the mistake of washing off my surfaces until i found it put my tank into a mini cycle.
have you checked the poo for parasites?
I presume by fine you mean ammonia and nitrites are 0?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

leave some algae...it is good for the fishes..
delirium eh.....oooooookay...


----------

